# LET's Go Racing - Mini RC track and store



## hrdrvr (Dec 12, 2011)

I just wanted to post up a few pics of my new store and race track focusing on mini RC racing. 

We have a full line of Losi micros and Kyosho Mini-Zs. We also rent the Losi 1/24 rally cars, and have regular race nights for Mini-Z racers. Currently, we are running at 6 on Wednesday nights, and Saturday afternoons starting at 4.

We are located in the Myrtle Beach Mall, in Myrtle Beach, SC.

The entrance to our store from the mall.









A recent Mini-Z track layout.









This is the rental/off-road/beginner track.









The pits, with electricity and seating.









Race control center.









A couple of overview shots from random places in the store.


----------



## sixramsalot (Mar 31, 2010)

wow! what a super nice place!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Guess I have to make a trip to Myrtle Beach 

Very nice shop.


----------



## hrdrvr (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks guys. When you come to Myrtle, definitely check us out.


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Agreed very impressive looking...the pic from the outside of store tells you what you are going to see by way of quality inside,

best of luck to your business !!


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

I give it less then 6 months


----------



## hrdrvr (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for the positive feedback!

Here are the videos from our Saturday races.


----------



## deadsquirrle (Jan 30, 2011)

Awesome! I'm here from MTF. You did a great job with this track, and like I said. Make your way to Ohio and open one up like this


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Love the elevation change !!!


----------



## hrdrvr (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks ds. 

Thanks Bud. The elevations are my creation. They are totally modular and can be rearranged easily to accommodate different inclines and declines. I think it makes our track a bit special, as I haven't seen anything else like it in the world.


----------



## sixramsalot (Mar 31, 2010)

Wow,tang is a dick!


----------



## olracer (Nov 30, 2007)

That place looks great. Great setup on the elevation and fairly good drivers too. I hope you make a go of it. Looks like you have a lot of time and money invested. You have a "one of a kind " race track, Good luck....


----------



## hrdrvr (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks, olracer. A few of our top guys do really well when we travel, or host bigger races here, but we are almost never all here at the same time, lol. We just try to race clean, and have fun


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

Welll hopefully the "local" racers support the crap out of this place.. where i live the rent would be 4000.00 plus in a mall and thats a lot of racing just to break even... 
Everyone grab a Z and get out there and support his place every week...
someone built their dream new everyone get out and play.


----------



## hrdrvr (Dec 12, 2011)

xxfile, we already have a couple handfuls of local racers, and we've picked up a few new ones since opening the store. It's going very well so far. The winter will be a good test of longevity, as the beach gets pretty quiet in the colder months.


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

hrdrvr said:


> xxfile, we already have a couple handfuls of local racers, and we've picked up a few new ones since opening the store. It's going very well so far. The winter will be a good test of longevity, as the beach gets pretty quiet in the colder months.


maybe get a bring a friend event going and have some guest cars to play with 
AM mini z the "gateway" drug to get them hooked then straight to F1 Mini Z...


----------



## hrdrvr (Dec 12, 2011)

That's good idea. I could do free race if you bring a friend to run with you.


----------



## hrdrvr (Dec 12, 2011)

Over the Christmas holiday we picked up a bunch of new racers. There has been no better time than now to get into mini-Z racing if you live close to Myrtle Beach Mall! There is a bunch of new blood to come up through the ranks with!


----------



## mcnair55 (Dec 30, 2011)

TangTester said:


> I give it less then 6 months


Is it normal on here to be negative on something which appears to be new ? I think it looks good and the guy is having a go and I from the UK wish him success and hope he does well with it.


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

mcnair55 said:


> Is it normal on here to be negative on something which appears to be new ? I think it looks good and the guy is having a go and I from the UK wish him success and hope he does well with it.


Theres always people who tend to be negative in every crowd... we built a great outdoor track and as soon as the club that formed wanted to charge some money so we could buy some upgrades or maybe rent a porta potty everyone quit... they thought they could just play in a parking lot for free and now most of them dont even play anymore.
It seems the same about hobby shops people will spend 20 dollars on gas to go to another shop to save $5. but whats worse is when the shop closes because of lack of support they will be the first to whine when they have to drive 1/2 hour or more to buy a glow plug...

So get out there and support that track everyone.. not just that track, every track, and the LHS too I know you can get it online but spend some time at the shop support them with some $$$ and hopefully they will be there when you need that glow plug.


----------



## hrdrvr (Dec 12, 2011)

The negativity is something I can deal with. There is no reason to bash some one's ideas or attempts on the public stage, but I just try to ignore it. What is said on this forum isn't going to change my drive for doing well, or the outcome of my store, so I just go with it. We are having good success so far, and the store (public interest and monetarily) has far surpassed any expectations I had for it in this short span of time. We definitely have the potential to support our family and bring RC racing to the masses in our area.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Never listen to Tang he is a grouch anyway.


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

Donald Deutsch said:


> Never listen to Tang he is a grouch anyway.


LOL ive never met him but I believe he is a highly esteemed grouch...lolol


----------



## sschevyman1 (Aug 20, 2006)

Good luck and I will look you up when I go to the beach house at O I B.


----------



## hrdrvr (Dec 12, 2011)

sschevyman - Sounds good. We are pretty close to OIB. how often do you make it down? We are having an event on January 28th. It would be a good time to arrange a trip down, so you can see what some serious MiniZ racing looks like


----------



## hrdrvr (Dec 12, 2011)

Click for January 28th event details!


----------



## hrdrvr (Dec 12, 2011)

Here are the videos from the event.


Novice A-Main


----------



## hrdrvr (Dec 12, 2011)

It's been a while since I updated, but we had another very successful event a couple of weekends ago. We hosted the PN World Cup SE Regional qualifier. Had a good turn-out and some good racing! Here is the video proof 

*2 Wheel Stock*
















*
LM Pro Stock*











*
GT Mod*












*F1 Pro Stock*






*
Pan Mod*


----------

